# 라고 하다



## Shimauma

I am studying Korean from the very beginning with a korean book and it was ok since I stuck in this phrase: 저는 재클린라고 합니다.
I can't totally understand the meaning of this phrase because of that 라고. Can someone please explain me the meaning and the use of 라고 in this phrase?
Thanks a lot!
PS: Please don't mind my bad english.


----------



## vientito

it means "called, said to be". you can abbreviate the whole thing to 랍니다 or 래요.  its associated variations could have 랄, 란, 라는 ...

you should view 라고 하다 as a single unit.  In general 라고 하다 is used for quoting things so what goes before that is the thing being quoted for and in this case it will have to be a noun.  But there are instances where you may find the quote to be a command with a verb.  In those cases it is quoting a command said.

quoting is excessively common in korean speech where there are some cases it is not immediately obvious why 라 should be attached. Just get used to its presence.

Some common situations where you could find 라고 하다 are things mentioned, said and curiously that could apply to <<inner thoughts and emotions, or even convictions>> and not necessarily by a third party person.

There is also a dialectic variation of 려고 which appears like 라고 but that's something different from its standard and principal use.  I will not try to confuse you further though.


----------



## Shimauma

Thank you! I would have never expected an explanation as clear as yours! So the phrase I posted just means "I'm called Jacqueline", right?


----------



## vientito

you've got it


----------

